# Coppertone Fever



## mcmfw2 (Jun 8, 2016)

Just arrived at the shop is this Oct 68 Coppertone 5 speed fenderless purchased from the original owner...  Apparently It hung in his fathers garage for 45 years once he outgrew it & moved onto a 10 speed.. Stay Tuned for the results...

Mark


----------



## vastingray (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm looking forward to see this one I'll bet that paint really cleans up good


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 9, 2016)

1 year Stingray, great score!!
Looking forward to seeing it out of the detail booth.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 10, 2016)

Mark, That is going to detail out very nicely. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just rolled out of the detail booth...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 18, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Just rolled out of the detail booth...
> 
> View attachment 330484
> 
> ...





Came out fantastic!!!


----------



## duey377 (Jun 18, 2016)

Another beautiful job Mark!


----------



## videoranger (Jun 21, 2016)

Love it! Can you provide details on how you detailed paint, chrome, pedals etc. I'm about to start on my copper '67 and would appreciate any info you can share.


----------



## nycet3 (Jul 7, 2016)

That looks beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow that paint really pops!!!!   Wonderful job


----------

